# Fermenting Fridges



## ledgenko (2/3/12)

Guys ... I have managed to find a heap of fridges , varying in sizes and etc .. but before I go out and purchase temp rites , or taps ... etc ... am I wasting my $ ... I have bar fridges ... upright fridges ... unfortunately no chest freezers tho (keepers) ... but will keep looking ... why do I bring this to your attention?? well ... I am 39 and have been retired due to health reasons ... and have the time that some of you don't ... plus I have ffrineds who keep making these things available to me ... I would rather sell it o you guys at a reasonable price before selling them to phuctatds who then on sell to others with a cheesy grin ... you know what I mean ... 100% above what the cost is goes to charity ... why ?? because they are awesome .. and I don't **** about with that ... 

so ... please let me know if any of our members need fridges and sizes ... ( I will be a paid up member next Thurs - come pension day) ...


Matt 

(I brought a keg in for the AGM - PILSNER ALE) .... yes I know it was tres average ... but believe it or not I only now after 3 years of brewing own a bottle capper!


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (2/3/12)

Any really old retro ones mate?lve an old shaped one with big chrome handle! Butits a dumb question I know!!


----------



## biggo (23/3/12)

Hey ledgenko,

Cheers for the post. I am not to sure how many WCBer's use this part of AHB I am sure if you put this info up on www.westcoastbrewers.com you'll get a few hit's 

Cheers
Sean J
Vice Pres


----------

